# Annoyed & upset....



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

****PLEASE NOTE NOT TRYING TO CAUSE A HUGE DEBATE****
My hubby's niece and nephew just lost their Pit Bull mix....their neighbors 2 Pit Bulls jumped the fence and attacked the CRAP out of their dog, they were fighting dogs I guess and poor Max didn't stand a chance. He was torn to shreds, went into the emergency clinic, but I guess he had such internal damage he bled out this morning and died. He had wounds all over his body, laceractions in his rectum, torn to bits on his face, legs, etc. I am just so angry! My niece had to call Animal Control to come and get the Pit's out of the backyard because they were trying to attack her as she went out to rescue her dog. She also has a boxer puppy whom was lucky he was inside. I've very upset! I am so upset with irresponsible owners this week it's not even believable. Why can't people be more responsible and train their dogs???? GRRRR!!!!!! It's been a very very hard week. My cousin lost her baby at 32 weeks along as well so I'm just fit to be tied this week.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I really hate irresponsible people.

That said, some dogs are escape artists are require to be safely attached to something they can't move. Either leashed or tied out for yard time.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

My Lord. I don't even know what to say. That is horrible. 

They need to make sure those people pay the vet bills, even if they have to sue for it. Sometimes being hit in the wallet is the only thing that gets through to people.

I'm so sorry they lost their dog in such an awful way. I feel for them.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> I really hate irresponsible people.
> 
> That said, some dogs are escape artists are require to be safely attached to something they can't move. Either leashed or tied out for yard time.


Yep, I guess they have jumped the fence before but never got to the other dog. 



xellil said:


> My Lord. I don't even know what to say. That is horrible.
> 
> They need to make sure those people pay the vet bills, even if they have to sue for it. Sometimes being hit in the wallet is the only thing that gets through to people.
> 
> I'm so sorry they lost their dog in such an awful way. I feel for them.


I know....they think they are here illegally (the owners) as well so hopefully they will pay the very very expensive vet bill for the dog, but somehow I doubt it. It breaks my heart. They loved Max so so much.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

PEOPLE F'ing SUCK!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry about their poor dog. That had to be horrible for them to deal with. I've had several near misses with my neighbors out of control dogs and it's terrifying. Please let them know that there are a lot of people thinking about them right now. 
And I'm also so sorry to hear about your cousin's baby. So tragic and I know you are all heartbroken. Hopefully they'll be able to recover emotionally and choose to try again. I don't at all mean in an attempt to replace that precious baby but to share their lives with one that they'll love just as much when it arrives. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I'm so sorry about their poor dog. That had to be horrible for them to deal with. I've had several near misses with my neighbors out of control dogs and it's terrifying. Please let them know that there are a lot of people thinking about them right now.
> And I'm also so sorry to hear about your cousin's baby. So tragic and I know you are all heartbroken. Hopefully they'll be able to recover emotionally and choose to try again. I don't at all mean in an attempt to replace that precious baby but to share their lives with one that they'll love just as much when it arrives. Hugs to you and your family.


Thank you for your thoughts, it's just so upsetting. I know, it's been very hard, they actually tried for 8+ years to get pregnant with their 2nd child (this one) and then ended up losing her at 32 weeks so it's VERY emotionally trying for them.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ugh unless they are crackheads like the chick whose dog attacked Lily. I wanted to sue her so bad, but she had no $ for me to win and I had no $ to file a claim. That dog ripped up three or four dogs and massively redirected onto her before she finally put it down. She had to go to court for a misdemeanor for the JRT he attacked after he attacked Lily. So upsetting! I hate that I have to be paranoid all the time because so many people let their fricking aggressive dogs off leash.

Oh thats horrible about the baby.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm really sorry, I hope they can file charges against these dimwits and get some closure.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, that is just horrible, horrible, HORRIBLE! I am so sorry for them and Max... I couldn't think of a worse way to die. GODIHATEPEOPLE!!!

My thoughts are with your niece/nephew and cousin... I know they must be going through a really hard time right now.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't mean for this to sound racist or anything...I'll preface this with I am half mexican. But seriously, make them pop out their green cards. >:| Call the police. This is ridiculous, people fighting their dogs and leaving aggressive dogs unattended in the backyard. I would have gone absolutely ballistic if this had happened to my dog. I actually probably would have been in jail for threatening to skewer those people. :/ Ugh. I'm so sorry for their loss...I can only imagine how horrific that would have been seeing her dog get torn up.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Don't mean for this to sound racist or anything...I'll preface this with I am half mexican. But seriously, make them pop out their green cards. >:| Call the police. This is ridiculous, people fighting their dogs and leaving aggressive dogs unattended in the backyard. I would have gone absolutely ballistic if this had happened to my dog. I actually probably would have been in jail for threatening to skewer those people. :/ Ugh. I'm so sorry for their loss...I can only imagine how horrific that would have been seeing her dog get torn up.


Yeah my dad's comment was they will probably pay up because they'll be afraid of being deported or whatever....but if Animal Control was called.....it may already happen if they are indeed illegal. It makes me so freaking mad! We had an aggressive pointer in my neighborhood and EVERY morning when I'd be loading my dogs into the car to go to work/daycare he'd charge at Shellie, it was such a nightmare, I finally called animal control on them because he refused to do anything about it and just lets the dog out his front door without a leash. I HATE HATE HATE it when people have aggressive dogs they can't/refuse/won't control. I have had an extremely abused fear aggressive Labrador before, and I was SOOOOOOOOOO careful with her, I was the ONLY person she trusted, and she would bite/snap/snarl at anyone else who would even come near her. I worked with her a ton with the help of an awesome trainer we did improve her behavior some but she was never 100% with strangers/men especially.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm like Kelly, if this had happened to Mollie (or Windy) in our own backyard, I'd first be in hospital recovering from trying to protect her, then I'd be happily cooling my arse in jail for killing the owners. Even if there were exceptional circumstances, I would not be in the frame of mind to listen.
I am so sorry for their loss, my God, I just can't imagine what trauma they've been through, makes you feel sick to the stomach that this could even happen.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Sue them and call the police, once that starts rolling, if they don't have green cards they will be kicked out. In that case you won't see money for it likely, but at least they won't be living there anymore.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I'm like Kelly, if this had happened to Mollie (or Windy) in our own backyard, I'd first be in hospital recovering from trying to protect her, then I'd be happily cooling my arse in jail for killing the owners.


Ditto. Deportation would seem like a blessing if that had been my dog.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I am SO very sorry to hear about the terrible slaughter of their dog. I own a Pit Bull and love him to pieces, I cannot even imagine something like this happening. Not sure what I would do.
What had these people done to keep their dogs contained-I know that some can be escape artists and if this were true the owners should not have allowed them outside in their absence. I couldn't own a dog like that-period! What if the next time it was a child?

Unfortunately, I would probably have been the one to go to jail. I would have shot their dogs to get them off of mine.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> I am SO very sorry to hear about the terrible slaughter of their dog. I own a Pit Bull and love him to pieces, I cannot even imagine something like this happening. Not sure what I would do. I couldn't own a dog like that-period! What if the next time it was a child?


Really? You realize your dog is just as likely to do the same thing? Pit bulls are very prone to being dog aggressive and it has zip to do with how they are raised or owned and it doesn't mean they would go after a kid, anymore than a dog who kills a squirrel or kitty would go after a kid next. Animal or dog aggression is not human aggression. I have a dog aggressive dog and he isn't a "fighting dog" or "abused", he's just a pit bull, being what humans bred him to be. Obviously these dogs were not contained properly and hopefully their owners pay up and either contain their dogs correctly inside or on a chain outside so they aren't getting loose anymore. Is there animal control that will take action?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this....gave me goosebumps. I can't even fathom their loss and sorrow. 

Get some kind of legal action going on these people, this cannot just happen without legal repercussions. My deepest condolences to them all :sad:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> Really? You realize your dog is just as likely to do the same thing? Pit bulls are very prone to being dog aggressive and it has zip to do with how they are raised or owned and it doesn't mean they would go after a kid, anymore than a dog who kills a squirrel or kitty would go after a kid next. Animal or dog aggression is not human aggression. I have a dog aggressive dog and he isn't a "fighting dog" or "abused", he's just a pit bull, being what humans bred him to be. Obviously these dogs were not contained properly and hopefully their owners pay up and either contain their dogs correctly inside or on a chain outside so they aren't getting loose anymore. Is there animal control that will take action?


No, NOT Really. I have a pit bull true DA,no-HA,no. He is protection trained and posses courage to the max. He gets along well with other dogs-I have NEVER seen a hint of DA (in 10 years). I don't want to get the whole DA-HA thing started, but yes, we have had pitts attack children for no reason. Attacked humans who were holding their dogs to get at it and YES, I would shoot one dead in a heart beat ( or any breed for that matter)! I probably would have run out of my house at the noise with my 280 in my hand. Had it been my dogs tearing another apart, I would have ended their lives had I not been able to pull them off, and cried many tears afterwards. I will not debate the point further-neither of us will change our minds.


----------



## Jimm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry about the dead dog. Tell your family to get a gun and shoot anything that comes into the garden.
I don't agree that the dogs had to be fighting dogs or whatever-just that the owners are thick and irresponsible.
It is people who keep HA dogs that are the real problem. They make up all sorts of excuses-she scared,she was abused,etc. Those sort of dogs need to have been shot and buried yesterday.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Omg. If I saw this happen to one of my dogs....I would probably be in the hospital first to recover from my injuries for trying to protect my dog. And then I’d probably end up in the psych ward b/c I don’t know that I would be able to handle something like this happening to my dog.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how sad....for both the dog who died and your cousin, too......

what a rough week you're having.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

SO sorry to hear that story...very very sad. I will just say that and leave it at that....Not going to piggy back on what I would have done , how I would have killed a dog or owner etc...thats just not necessary to say!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

> Omg. If I saw this happen to one of my dogs....I would probably be in the hospital first to recover from my injuries for trying to protect my dog. And then I’d probably end up in the psych ward b/c I don’t know that I would be able to handle something like this happening to my dog.


Yes. This. Full Stop.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

That is absolutely terrible. Those dogs should be immediately put down so they are not a risk to any other innocent living things and the owners made to pay any costs to your niece. And said owners banned from owning another dog!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for there loss  How horrible. I don't know how I would react if I saw this happening to my dog.

A question though, what makes you think they fight there dogs?. Pitbulls are prone to dog aggressive and if they were fighting dogs, don't you think they would have been fighting one another?.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Tahlz said:


> I am so sorry for there loss  How horrible. I don't know how I would react if I saw this happening to my dog.
> 
> A question though, what makes you think they fight there dogs?. Pitbulls are prone to dog aggressive and if they were fighting dogs, don't you think they would have been fighting one another?.


My niece said there have been dog fights there before. She has seen/heard and reported them.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

O, I see. It's hard for me to believe these two dogs specifically were fighting dogs or they would have been at each ethers throats. Sad they've fought dogs before though .


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

OMG that is horrible, poor dog :yuck: 

I hate irresponsable owners, and it's worse that they feel proud and want to breed them, giving a breed a bad name, were the dogs put down?


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this


----------

